# help can you put a screened porch on a dutch colonial?



## kroe (Apr 15, 2010)

As you can see, I am not a construction expert, but have a baffling problem. I have a dutch colonial with a gambrel roof. I currently have a deck off the back of my house, leading out from the family room and would love to screen it in however what type of roof will work with this design? I don't want a shed roof as I think they look cheap, but will an a frame look any better? Also have the issue of the already existing roofline that comes out about a foot from the house across the back. Any suggestions for an attractive addition of a screened in porch for a dutch colonial? I don't have room to add it to the side of the house, the common solution I have seen in most designs. Yours help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a link to google images of Dutch Colonials. Maybe you can get some ideas from it. http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQsAQwAA

People can ruin some really good old architecture with modern add-ons like decks.


----------

